# Brewloon



## Skillz (3/11/20)

Brewloon doing its job during cold crash.
Closed transfer to go and then keg hop, let's see how this goes with o2 ingress.


----------



## marc280 (10/11/20)

Keen to give this a try and let us know if you think it makes a difference. What sort of beer are you brewing?


----------



## Skillz (11/11/20)

Retrying my bentpoke crankshaft that failed last batch due to o2.
This batch i tried this and also have put the hops into the keg and purged to give it a really good shot.
Has the usual bad hop taste at present that should mellow out soon.
Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## MHB (11/11/20)

Personally I think this is a pretty impractical solution, couple of points -
The CO2 coming off a ferment isn't pure, especially the first 1/3 - 1/2 of the ferment, it contains a bunch of volatiles we don't want to put back in the beer, it will also contain O2 from both the beer and the head space, especially the first 1/3 of the ferment.
If you pay $10/kg for CO2, the molecular weight of CO2 is 44g/M 1kg of CO2 is 22.7Moles, each Mole has a volume of 22.4L so 1kg of CO2 is 509L.
If that balloon holds 5L I would be surprised, but hey what the hell. 509/5 = call it 100 balloons.
$10/100 = is 10cents.
Just how much stuffing around and increased risk of infection and reintroducing unwanted oxygen and volatiles do you really want to do for 10 cents?
Inflate the Balloon with pure CO2 if you really feel that its an issue, me I just put a cotton ball in the end of the airlock as the beer cools it traps any bugs (look up Tortuous Path Entrapment). If you play around with the change in volume of the headspace as the beer cools I suspect the amount of O2 ingress will be 2/3 of FA.
If its a serious issue I would opt for a cask breather and keep the head space full of pure CO2 from a normal supply.
Mark


----------



## Skillz (11/11/20)

I took the co2 from the last part of fermentation but I agree that it is not very practical, I will be getting an all rounder or snub nose next time I'm in Melbourne.


----------



## kadmium (11/11/20)

Personal opinion, I have a snub nose and I really like it. If you have the space for the snub nose over the all rounder I personally believe it's a better design and it's also made in Australia as opposed to China where Kegland source their fermenters.

I am not affiliated with either KK or KL and I buy from both.


----------



## Skillz (11/11/20)

I buy from both too, the snub nose is the 1st choice but as you say it will depend on hight as I use a chest freezer as a ferment chamber so will have to do the numbers.


----------



## Skillz (29/11/20)

This batch has lasted longer but the sweet cloying taste is now coming in
Might try dry hopping at yeast pitch next time.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/11/20)

Skillz said:


> I buy from both too, the snub nose is the 1st choice but as you say it will depend on hight as I use a chest freezer as a ferment chamber so will have to do the numbers.


I would have a look at the Apollo 30 litre fermenter.




The one on the left of the Snub Nose, bigger opening too.


----------



## Skillz (29/11/20)

Never heard of them, where can I find them?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/11/20)

Skillz said:


> Never heard of them, where can I find them?


It is borne of the critical key minds of the engineering staff at Keg King, where each pressure vessel is tested before dispatch. Cant wait to get my hands on 1 or 4 ideal replacement of my snub nose.


----------



## Grmblz (29/11/20)

Skillz said:


> Never heard of them, where can I find them?


It's got a thermowell, I would suggest Keg King


----------



## Grmblz (29/11/20)

Bugger, beat me to it.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/11/20)

Grmblz said:


> Bugger, beat me to it.


----------

